# Transaxles.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Tuff torque v/s Hydrogear. Any preferences between these 2 transaxles?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I ended up buying the husqvarna gt52xls with the Hydrogear rearend. The tuff torque was slower 5.5 mph but had the diff lock the Hydrogear is limited slip but does 8 mph which doesnt matter but the tow weight is higher than the tuff torque that was available on the two different versions of the gt52xls. I am atleast 50% sure thats correct.lol


----------

